# Service Dog Training



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

I was wondering how service dogs are trained. Like what specific activities do they do to train them and make sure that they are going to be great service dogs?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There are so many variables with the training.

First which country? Most of our posts here are based on U.S. law and use but it needs to be mentioned from time to time that other countries are different.

Types - or how the dog will be used -- such as Guide, Hearing, Mobility, PSD.

Trained by - owner, owner with help of a professional, individual professional, training facility.

Baisc training guidelines should cover Obedience, Public Access, and Task Work.

There are no national (federal) training guidelines in the U.S. only that a SD (or otherwise known as an Assistance Dog) must meet the qulifications per the definition given by the Regulatory Agency in the topic area.

Public Access issues are under the Dept. of Justice
Travel such as on an airline is under the Dept. of Transportation
Housing issues look at the Dept. of Housing and Urban Development
Employment issues are mainly under Dept. of Employment.

The above is the general large sweep though bits and pieces of various agencies can have some bearing on an event.

Example: While walking through airport parking lot, restaurants, and general areas the DOJ has the main jurisdiction. Once on a plane the DOT takes charge.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

If you want some basics you may enjoy looking at these


http://www.petpartners.org/document.doc?id=373

OR 

IAADP Minimum Training Standards for Public Access


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

ILGHAUS said:


> There are so many variables with the training.
> 
> First which country? Most of our posts here are based on U.S. law and use but it needs to be mentioned from time to time that other countries are different.
> 
> ...


Good definition.
My question to the OP is what do you want to know specifically about the training of a Service Dog and what prospective are you looking for? Or are you asking how they are trained in general?


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've always just been curious as to how the Service Dogs are trained in general. They are so fascinating and I was wondering what training they do with the dogs that are service dogs. Like what activities they do to ensure that the dogs are sound when they go out in public and how they get them to provide the assistance that they need.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

bethany.cole2013 said:


> I've always just been curious as to how the Service Dogs are trained in general. They are so fascinating and I was wondering what training they do with the dogs that are service dogs. Like what activities they do to ensure that the dogs are sound when they go out in public and how they get them to provide the assistance that they need.


In general, candidates are picked through evaluation by someone who knows what characteristics to look for including a general health evaluation. The dog continues to go through more intense evaluation of temperament and health testing as it progresses through the various stages of training. Certain preset criteria should be met at different points.

Particular health testing should be given based on dog's breed and a core health screening should be given to all - x-rays for bone development, evaluations on hips and elbows, heart, and eyes. There should be no evident allergies or skin issues. 

For owner trainers: I highly recommend a CGC evaluation before going from a candidate to SDIT status. I also recommend a temperament test given by a reputable source such as American Temperament Test Society, Inc. as soon as possible and before going from a SDIT to full working SD. (They have a minimum age of 18mths.)
American Temperament Test Society, Inc. | A sound mind in a sound body

Before going from a SDIT to SD:
* A core SD obedience training should be met by OTs, trainers, or facility. (This is more in-depth than basic advanced training of a pet dog.)
* A worthwhile PAT (not just a slightly higher form of a CGC) should be administered by someone with knowledge of a working dog and what is needed by a dog in the real working world. 
* And finally task work - based on the mitigating needs of the disabled individual who will be working the dog.


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

ILGHAUS said:


> Before going from a SDIT to SD:
> * A core SD obedience training should be met by OTs, trainers, or facility. (This is more in-depth than basic advanced training of a pet dog.)


As a note: This is not specifically reqired 



> * A worthwhile PAT (not just a slightly higher form of a CGC) should be administered by someone with knowledge of a working dog and what is needed by a dog in the real working world.
> * And finally task work - based on the mitigating needs of the disabled individual who will be working the dog.


I agree.
Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless these devices interfere with the service animal’s work or the individual’s disability prevents using these devices. In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.
Also, they must be trained to be well behaved and not disruptive to other people or a business owner while in public. For instance, Barking, eliminating inside or not in an appropriate or approved area, taking food off the buffet table or other behaviors that may be viewed as disruptive.
Federal and most State Laws do not require any official training. The only thing that the law does state that I have found is that a Service Dog must be “individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities”
However, I feel a realistic uniformed certification process for both Schools and Owner trainers that is backed by the Federal Government is necessary to insure that everyone that is teamed with a Service Dog meets the same performance standard. This unfortunately does not exist at this time.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Originally Posted by ILGHAUS 
_Before going from a SDIT to SD:
* A core SD obedience training should be met by OTs, trainers, or facility. (This is more in-depth than basic advanced training of a pet dog.)
As a note: This is not specifically reqired 

*--- There is also no line spacing here --*

* A worthwhile PAT (not just a slightly higher form of a CGC) should be administered by someone with knowledge of a working dog and what is needed by a dog in the real working world. 
* And finally task work - based on the mitigating needs of the disabled individual who will be working the dog._


*When quoting* please be careful not to go back and add anything which may make it look like part of the original quote. You can change color and make a statement that addition was made by poster using the quote. Also if adding line spaces please note that such a change in format was made. It is common here to add statements or from time to time a format change to highlight a point but some type of notation needs to be made for clarification.

Such additions will be removed as found unless they are clearly marked as second poster's own thoughts.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I fixed the above post so the quote and responses were clear.


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

Please fix the bottom or above to read

First comment line:
I agree except the word "pet".
As a note: this is not a legal requirement specifically that I am aware of.

When I originally replied/commented to this post I don't think it quite read that way. It posted part of TJ's original post as appearing to be part of my original reply for some reason. 
When I tried to fix it, it came out that way. (It was late too) 

The bottom part is correctly posted by me.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

SFGSSD said:


> I agree except the word "pet".
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Posted by ILGHAUS
_"(This is more in-depth than basic advanced training of a pet dog.)"_

_Sorry, I agree with that as well. missed the word "than" when I originally skimmed over it. _


----------

